
It’s Scarily Easy to Track Someone Around a City via Their Instagram Stories - Osiris30
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/meghara/instagram-stories-earthcam-times-square
======
BrentOzar
"If you constantly post videos of where you are and what you do, people can
figure out where you are and what you do."

